# Ordered my IV (III) today :D



## Pooper (Jun 14, 2015)

Exciting times!

Coming from a Gaggia Classic, I think it's going to be a pretty huge step up (and learning curve!) for me. Looking forward to a lot more consistent shots... and no more waiting for the steam boiler to come up to temp - huzzah!

Will post some pics of my new setup once the beast arrives


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice choice, what grinder is going with it>>>


----------



## Pooper (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, after a lot of investigation, I finally decided to opt for the Baratza Forte AP (which also comes with the BG burrs)


----------



## Pooper (Jun 14, 2015)

Finally set the beast up







(and cut my fingers to shreds on the undersides of the panels getting it up on the counter!)


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice coffee corner there!


----------



## Pooper (Jun 14, 2015)

Most definitely a corner! Tempted to get a butchers trolley or something, so it can have its own space


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice set up but as you said , could do with a little more "real estate" = bigger bench:good:


----------



## rors19 (Jul 21, 2015)

Quality setup, must have set you back a few sheets! Where did you get the Forte?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Very nice setup indeed @Pooper! How's the Forte treating you? Do you like it? How does it compare to other grinders you had?


----------



## G.F. (Dec 21, 2015)

Enjoy... I like this version (with these knobs).


----------



## Pooper (Jun 14, 2015)

pessutojr said:


> Very nice setup indeed @Pooper! How's the Forte treating you? Do you like it? How does it compare to other grinders you had?


Well i've only previously had an Iberital MC2 before, so I don't have a wealth of prior experience - but the Forte is clearly leagues ahead in terms of ease of use, being stepped. As for grind retention - others have mentioned that they get a bit, but i've not personally noticed that much.. again, certainly not compared to the MC2.

Only minor gripe is not being able to weigh when using the portafilter holder.. but that's not really a big issue...


----------



## Pooper (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, due to my circumstances, looks like I might have to sell my entire setup


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Not good...unavoidable?


----------



## Pooper (Jun 14, 2015)

Well I guess I don't have to sell it, but i have to prioritise... and a ££££ coffee setup isn't top of the list *sniffle*


----------



## Pooper (Jun 14, 2015)

Over a year later and I still have my entire setup... albeit in storage! It's killing me that I can't use it!

Im currently making do with the Sage Barista Express that's at place I'm currently renting. Not quite the same... but I guess I could do a lot worse!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Bit like an adult santa coming waiting for a new machine to arrive









don't think the learning curve will be to steep but the not waiting for the steam to come to temp etc is the best thing ever ha ha. I remember the headache well lol. Enjoy!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow I was out of sync with this thread eh ha ha


----------



## Pooper (Jun 14, 2015)

Deansie26 said:


> Wow I was out of sync with this thread eh ha ha


i don't blame you! I have just resurrected a 2.5 year old thread after all


----------

